# Lessons from the Master (swampbuck10pt)



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a you tube video from a TV station in the UP of Michigan starring our own Swampbuck10pt (Skip VanBuren)






Thanks Skip


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Excellent show Skip. Nice hand calls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Real cool. Watched the whole video. You can sure tell that Skip can get fired up about coyotes. Wish I could call like that!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nice bit of work. Really tells a lot of the how to's and why's. I recognized that Mini. Good job, Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for putting that on here YD, awesome show Skip, would love to spend a couple undisturbed weeks hunting under your wing, before we have to use the walkers.

Watch it a couple times Members > than even a couple more.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice video- thanks for sharing the enthusiasm.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Lots of great tips and information.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys---Glad you enjoyed the show----Was fun making it--but BURRRRR it was 10 below that afternoon when we made it---Discovering is a local TV show that airs every monday night at 7:30 pm on TV-6----The show has been on for 31 years and i've been on it a few times---The original Host Buck La Vassure has just retired and Brain Whiten is the host now and he asked me to to do a little demo-----Next fall he wants to go out at night and try to film a hunt----sounds like fun----Thanks Don for putting it up---------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to help Skip.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Very cool Skip! You talked about the smart coyote that you ended up calling in using crow and rabbit distress, that was how I got my very first coyote I ever shot. But mine was by accident we had two fox pros one was in the truck accidentally left on and we were playing rabbit distress with the other.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice video Skip and thanks Don for posting it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks PW-------------------the calls i used were the first 2 lanyards i grabbed--calls by bigdroudy1--dog breath--weasel--prairriewolf--the late Rich Cronk and fox pro hellfire--wish i had time to show them all--------------next show will be this fall doing night hunting ----Thanks for the kind words Guys appreciate it---------sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool vid SB!!! Good job on sharing those secret tips as well. Man it looks like PT must be a starting point for TV stars!!! I thought it would have been a great time to show them thar famous hats you wear as well. LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is a great video!!


----------

